# Hay for bedding/odor control



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Which works better, Timothy or Alfalfa? I can get both here at a local farm store. I love the smell of both  But does one work better or are they the same?


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm using grass hay as I had it left over from when I had rabbits and it seems to be working well so far


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Are you guys using hay as the sole bedding?


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Not as sole bedding, just on top of the aspen.


----------

